# Schaltauge X-Control



## Robert01 (20. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vorsichtshalber für mein 2009er XC 510 ein Schaltauge bestellt. Und das bei einem Händler, in dessen Nähe ich die letzte Zeit des öfteren zu tun hatte. Mein Bruder hat dort auch sein neues Zesty geholt und mein Dealer ist doch ein wenig weit entfernt.
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig unsicher. Nichts gegen die Qualifikation der Jungs dort, aber sie haben Lapierre neu im Programm. 
Sie haben gleich ein paar Schaltaugen mehr bestellt und meinten, die seien alle unterschiedlich. Für mich war optisch allerdings kein Unterschied feststellbar.
Hab mich für ein silberfarbenes entschieden, da an meinem XC auch ein solches verbaut ist. Nicht lachen... aber was sollte ich machen...
O-Ton: "Na wenn deins silbern ist, dann wird es schon das passende sein." 
Die anderen wären angeblich fürs Zesty (rot eloxiert bzw. schwarz)
Jetzt daheim hab ich das Schaltauge mal mit dem originalen verglichen... scheint zu passen.

Meine Frage: Sind die Schaltaugen von Zesty und X-Control wirklich unterschiedlich??? Dazu kommt ja noch, dass meines ein 2009er ist. 
Nicht, dass der Lochabstand minimal unterschiedlich ist und ich im Fall der Fälle große Augen mache, weils doch nicht passt. Andererseits wäre so ein rot eloxiertes natürlich was richtig Feines 

Ein Fall für Papa?

Gruß Robert


----------



## Robert01 (20. April 2010)

Nachtrag:
Brüderchen ruft gerade an (war heute auch beim besagten Händler) und berichtet, dass die bestellten Schaltaugen an seinem Zesty *nicht* passen.
Völlig verwirrt 
Jetzt habe ich mir mal die LP-Seite vorgenommen... scheinbar ist ab Zesty 514 (Carbon-Hinterbau) ein anderes verbaut. Was mir ja egal wäre 
Okay soweit. 
Die SA an den XC 2009 scheinen optisch die gleichen zu sein wie an denen von 2010. Und gleich denen vom Zesty bis eben 314.
Nur das eben Lapierre dieses Jahr ein wenig mit den Farben spielt.

Klasse wäre ne Info, ob es so passt...

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (21. April 2010)

Auf hibike.de hab ich mal eine ganze Liste der Lapierre Schaltaugen gesehen. Mit Baujahr, Teilenummer....


----------



## Robert01 (22. April 2010)

Danke.
Das hilft mir weiter.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. April 2010)

Es gibt nur den Unterschied zwischen Alu und Carbonhinterbau. In den letzten 3 jahren hat sich daran nichts geändert.


----------



## Robert01 (23. April 2010)

Merci


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

auf hibike geht es aber leider nur bis 2009.. Weis jemand wo ich ein, zwei Schaltaugen für mein Spicy 2010 herbekomme?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Juni 2010)

Wende dich doch an Papa Midnight. Der hat 3 Posts weiter oben was geschrieben. In seiner Signatur sind die Kontaktdaten.
Edit:
Papa hat doch geschrieben  dass sich in den Letzen Jahren nichts an den Hintrerbauten geändert hat. Du kannst demnach dann auch 2009er Schaltaugen nehmen.


----------



## Njoedor (22. Juni 2010)

^^das gilt für's Zesty, ich habe ein Spicy. Werd erstmal noch mein Schaltauge mit dem vom Kumpel (Spicy 2009) vergleichen. Der hat nämlich auch behauptet das 2010 was geändert wurde.. (komm aber leider wohl erst am Freitag dazu).

lg,
chris


----------



## bonusheft (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe letztes Wochenende ein 2008er Schaltauge an mein 2010er Spicy geschraubt und konnte außer der Farbe und Teilenummer keinen Unterschied zwischen den Schaltaugen feststellen. 

Bei Hibike wird es unter der Teilenummer 527001 (silber) geführt, es scheint sich nur in der Farbe vom 527012 (rot) zu unterscheiden. 

Da ich kein rotes Schaltauge an meinem blauen Spicy wollte, habe ich halt ein "altes" verbaut 

Edit: Habe das Wichtigste vergessen: das Schaltauge an meinem Spicy ist laut Verpackung auch für X-control und andere Bikes geeignet...


----------

